# Zooming in iMovie?



## Starter (Oct 19, 2006)

I love iMovie, but the one thing it doesn't appear to support is zooming. Higher-end software tools allow you to zoom in, but I can't find how to do this with iMovie.

I'm I just missing it? Can you zoom in on a video your've shot?

Thanks in advance for anyone's help!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 19, 2006)

You can use the universal access option of zooming in - apple-option-8 to turn on, apple-option + or - to adjust zoom. Otherwise, iMovie will agjust the video to fit the window. You can also view a video full-screen by pressing the play button with the box around it. If you need anything more advanced than that, you may want to look at FCP.


----------

